# New to the board, and just getting back into breeding rodent



## rybo1967 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good day all,

My name is Ryan and I am from Iowa in the US. Years ago I had a bunch of mice that I was breeding and was always fascinated in the different looking mice that would pop up in litters. I never took biology in school but have always been interested in genes. This may be taboo on this board but I also keep ball pythons as pets and all the res, dom and co-com genes they have is truly awesome.

Now I have 3 young girls that are also showing interest in genetics and I thought mice and rats would be a great way to give them hands on time and let them influence the genetic makeup of the mice or rats. We currently have 4 pet rats.

Back in the early 90s when I was breeding mice I dreamed of making a calico and I now see that there are tri-colored mice that are talked about on this board from a couple years ago.
I am looking forward to learning and sharing my experiences as well as my daughter's exploits on this board in the near future.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Not taboo, in fact, a lot of us would love to me picture - me included.
Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Ryan, as cordane said not taboo in fact we all like looking at pics of any animals not just mice


----------



## rybo1967 (Jan 7, 2013)

Of all the pets or just the rodents? One of the smaller rats has a cool marking on her back. She is hooded and it looks like there is a snake crawling up her side and down her spine. I will have to see if I can figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Aslong as posted in appropriate forum topic all pets we don`t object whether they are land, sea or air.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Ryan.
Welcome


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome, Ryan!

You will find that this forum is accepting of all responsible breeders, whether their animals are for show, pets, or food.  It's best for the animals to have as healthy and happy a life as possible, no matter how it ends. Many users here have their own scaly friends! I'd love to see some photos of your snakes.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rybo1967 said:


> Of all the pets or just the rodents?


All pets if you want to show them! Most people have seen all my animals or at least a huge percentage!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hellow and welcome  looking forward to seeing pics of all your pets  love snakes and hope to get one in the near future myself


----------



## The28thMouse (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! I look forward to seeing how your breeding plans come along ^^


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

